# Why bother?



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Disclaimer: In no way am I trying to start a flame war, angry discussion ect.

So, it's common know. that breeders keep bettas in smaller containers with no substrate/plant/decoration and all the other things that has come to be expected from betta owners. 

Why does that suddenly change when we as pet owners pick them up? I mean, bettas of show quality are perfectly healthy in some of what people would consider "horrible" conditions, and i'm just wondering where's the difference. Are you a bad person because you keep a betta in a small bowl? and then magically become a good person for doing the same thing with hundreds of betta? 

Just food for the thought, I love my set ups to death my girls and guys are happy and I wouldn't change it.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

...Okay... Thats nice. 

*Doesn't know how to respond*


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> ...Okay... Thats nice.
> 
> *Doesn't know how to respond*


I'm not meaning to start any type of argument, just generally want to know. I mean most of the sellers on AB don't keep to the 2.5 gallon minimum rule. Is it knowing how to keep your fish healthy that makes it alright? I'm just wondering


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

its called a double standard..


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

In my case, I like to try and recreate a natural environment for my fish. Live plants, engaging decor, live critters to follow around (snails). They are show fish for some people, decor for others. For me, their fish. And, to me, fish belong in a living, natural environment. Or as close to it as I can get:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvt3ydPj0XA


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It is that most people don't have the time or desire to keep the water in tiny containers clean. Breeders do. They often spend thousands on their fish and set ups, they have a huge investment in healthy fish. Small tanks are hard to heat, but breeders devote a whole room to those things and can just heat the whole room.

Many breeders add tannins or float an anacharis in the cups/bowls to make the fish more comfortable.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

The things I can think of is like this.... The average pet owner has not had the experience of caring for 100s of bettas. A breeder or someone who owns many many bettas sees illnesses more often and is able to learn signs faster than the average pet owner. Generally a breeder is also more guaranteed to do water changes often enough because bettas not only are their passion, but their business. Losing bettas means losing money, and while they aren't just out for money, it is a big deal. A kid in middle or high school has so much drama and other passions that we can often forget to change water. In a container so small, that just can't happen. The five gallons gives us the extra buffer time before things get bad. If you keep a betta in a small container.. You must have a set schedule and you must follow it right! 

Another thing is it's how we wish to care for them. Fish do love to play in plants. Doesn't mean they are necessary. The plants also look nice AND keep the water clean, making it easier on us.  You could also keep a betta in a tub. It gives them privacy and is cheap and easy to have multiples of. But then you can't see them. Which to be honest, is at least partially why we get them 

Same is true in the reptile world to be honest. I know I make this comparison a lot, but it's true.








These are gecko breeder racks. Every single leopard gecko is properly housed, given the proper heat, enough space, water, food, and they are all healthy and happy. It is bare minimum. They don't have hides, decor, plants, and they really could use more space if taken as pets. 










Here's a pet owner's leopard gecko set up. The gecko is properly housed..given great heat and humidity...given a hide since there is so much space, and there is a ton of room to explore.

That same gecko in the tank could do just as well in the breeder set up. But one issue is the 'out of sight out of mind'... A pet that we can't see is often a pet we forget. If you aren't as dedicated as many breeders are, mistakes happen, you forget to feed, your animal suffers. A tiny cage could mean one hot day KILLS your gecko, as they are trapped. In a big cage, if your heat pad overheats, the gecko can run to the cooler end of the cage, so if you don't catch the error, your gecko still lives. Just the whole room for error thing.

Most of the reasons we say they need big tanks is because they need heat and most heating for small tanks is unreliable. If you provide heat, the size isn't as important. YES, they love to swim. I'd never put a plakat in a 1g, because I know how much mine loves to zip around. I have seen perfectly happy halfmoons in 1gs though!


I think a pet owner could keep a betta in a more simple setup. If they do good water changes, provide heat, and make sure the betta is healthy..than go for it. If you have enough experience with bettas you can see "this one is stressed", so you can give it a place to hide. You can see a fish who needs more exercise. That could mean flaring more often, or giving them a larger tank to swim in. If you don't know your fish as well, you might mistake a sick betta for a chilled out one. In a small tank, that will mean a much more likely death.

Big tanks=easier for few fish
Small tanks=easier for many many fish!

But it's up to you I think. you are the only one who knows your animals. If you see that something isn't working, _change something._ If you want to keep your fish in 1g containers but they simply aren't happy in them.. Put them in a larger tank. If they are fine, then feel free. You know your fish, and you know when they are happy and healthy.










I see clean, warm water in these barracks. It is simple, yes. But I don't think the fish are unhealthy.









And I see a warm, clean tank here with a healthy betta.


I think the health of the fish is what counts the most!


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Your tank is absolutely beautiful vaygirl, and both of you thank you for shedding some light on the matter. It's just confusing for me I guess, my fish mean alot to me even the girls who I just got, they have distinct personalities and I wouldn't want to change their set up for anything



vaygirl said:


> In my case, I like to try and recreate a natural environment for my fish. Live plants, engaging decor, live critters to follow around (snails). They are show fish for some people, decor for others. For me, their fish. And, to me, fish belong in a living, natural environment. Or as close to it as I can get:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvt3ydPj0XA





Kytkattin said:


> It is that most people don't have the time or desire to keep the water in tiny containers clean. Breeders do. They often spend thousands on their fish and set ups, they have a huge investment in healthy fish. Small tanks are hard to heat, but breeders devote a whole room to those things and can just heat the whole room.
> 
> Many breeders add tannins or float an anacharis in the cups/bowls to make the fish more comfortable.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

@purplemuffin

Thank you for your long and helpful feedback, I appreciate it. I have three set ups a 10 gal sorority, a heated 2 gall and my unheated 1 gal (room temp keeps it at 76 or so) all my fish seem to be happy, and no signs of illness ect. My main inquiry was just does it make me a bad owner for not having 10 gallon tanks for each of them, when I see and read about people having much less, in larger numbers. you put my mind at rest thankyou


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think so. We kept red beard in a fairly simple set up simply because he always struggled after he had to go through being one of those school test subjects "lets see if we can make a 1 gallon tank a working environment. No water changes or food for a month!" type things. He was spunky and happy through the rest of his days. He needed a lot of water changes after he had pretty bad fin rot in the little 1 gallon jar so it was just easier to keep him in a small tub. We did end up giving him some plants as he got older as he would rest on them near the surface, but he never really was strong enough to swim in a big five gallon tank.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

There is no cruelty unless the fish cant move, has cold water and blatently suffering from illness. If the fish is healthy and warm it is safe to assume we are taking good care of our fish.
I think its arrogant to say "your doin it wrong" when there is no problem with the fishes health. Sure, one can buy a healthy fish, but keeping it healthy is the hardest thing and if you can manage that then there really isnt anything wrong with how you keep your fish.

So to keep your fish healthy, simply give it costantly warm water and keep it clean. 
Every fish enjoys a larger tank, not just bettas. It just becomes impracical to give a school of 10 neons a large 500 litre tank for themselves...they would love it to bits though....actually it would look kind of cool to have a huge tank filled with a school of neons....anyways yeah!
I'm not going to get into a big debate about the ethics of fish keeping because I cant be bothered and I'm meant to be studying....I love procrastinating! but at the end of the day, there are so many systems employed to keep bettas, just like dog training, horse riding, car driving...so many ways to do the same thing. There is no one correct way.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

I am not trying to say that anyone who keeps fish like that is a bad person, instead what actually makes those set ups ok. There are people who swear by 2.5 gallons minimum, and I'm just inquiring into the different types of fish keeping not pointing fingers. 




trilobite said:


> There is no cruelty unless the fish cant move, has cold water and blatently suffering from illness. If the fish is healthy and warm it is safe to assume we are taking good care of our fish.
> I think its arrogant to say "your doin it wrong" when there is no problem with the fishes health. Sure, one can buy a healthy fish, but keeping it healthy is the hardest thing and if you can manage that then there really isnt anything wrong with how you keep your fish.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Oh dont worry, I wasnt meaning anyone in particular. "I think its arrogant to say "your doin it wrong" when there is no problem with the fishes health" it was kind of like a broad, general statement 
And when I said "we are taking good care...etc" I meant 'we' as in anyone whos fish are warm and clean..haha it made sense when I was typing it, guess I should have re-read it before I clicked submit


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

No worries!  just making sure 



trilobite said:


> Oh dont worry, I wasnt meaning anyone in particular. "I think its arrogant to say "your doin it wrong" when there is no problem with the fishes health" it was kind of like a broad, general statement
> And when I said "we are taking good care...etc" I meant 'we' as in anyone whos fish are warm and clean..haha it made sense when I was typing it, guess I should have re-read it before I clicked submit


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally don't see a problem with the barracks set-up for a bettas-as-pets owner as long as all the fish are happy, have room to swim (physical stimulation), have clean, heated water and something to entertain them (mental stimulation). Even just a little plant, like potted pennywort, provides some sort of 'toy' to break up the area. However, I do think this set-up with billions of bettas negates the point of having them as pets, but each to their own. 
I don't have a problem with pet bettas in one gallon tanks as long as they have warm, clean water and are being properly cared for.  Obviously some bettas do best in these smaller spaces, whilst others won't be happy in less than 5 gallons (the little divas). 

Personally, when I try breeding, it would be my dream to be able to provide a bare minimum of 1 gallon to all my fry, potentially more, which I may well be able to do as mine will be a small-scale set-up.  I also find larger tanks easier to care for and more forgiving of mistakes.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

And my roommates fish is a perfect example of why people think bettas can be kept in tiny, unheated tanks. Somehow the poor beast still builds bubble nests and flares happily when you go up to him despite being in less than half a gallon and with a tank that was cleaned about 3 days ago, but that was by me, and it hadn't been done for 2 weeks before I finally gave in. 

And who knows how that goldfish lives in 1 gallon and a tank that is cleaned just as infrequently. The smell of that tank when I cleaned it... No human should have to smell it, but imagine living in it? Urgh.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Shy! I work really hard on my tanks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My 3 gallon tanks are bare-bottom and have a piece of PVC pipe, java moss and a piece of wood for decorations. This is because I clean them out every second day and it is a lot less more work this way. 

None of my bettas have ever show any signs of being unhappy in these set-ups. They have a tunnel to hide in and neighbours to flare at. I provide heated, clean water and enough space for them to comfortably move about.

While my tanks might seem a bit Spartan to some, as long as my bettas are all happy and healthy, I don't mind what other people think. Honestly, some people on this forum are the worst at throwing stones from their glass houses.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I love betta barrecks as well, they wouldn't replace the tanks i have around my room,but i'd love to have one set up for 'jarring' fry from spawns.


as for why it's ok for the small tanks:

the water is kept heated and filtered and clean wish is what a betta needs. when set up as so it's fine. but it's different then having cold, scattered one gallon tanks that aren't cycled or filtered or what-have-you.

I suggest heaters more for their consistency then for their heat. temp fluctuations between night and day hurt a bettas immune system more then just being constantly on the slightly cold side. bettas do need to be warm though,don't get me wrong xD


None of my smaller tanks are in use as of right now, but they were up until recently and will be again when i get more fish. As they sit in a cold store, in a dirty cup, i'd rather them be at home with me in a clean 2 gallon critter keeper untill i can upgrade them, in a warm room with plenty of food.


Back to the barracks, as had been said before it's really a breeder thing because they have so many fish they have to care for. anyway, i have a cold and it's 3am here, sorry if i'm making NO sense xD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> There are people who swear by 2.5 gallons minimum,


I would like to know where the scientific research is behind this claim or did someone at some point in the past decided on this and people just stuck with it. I had a guy that was in horrible shape, missing fins, no color, ammonia burns and fin rot. He came from walmart and I got a 1 gallon triangle shaped tank set up for $11. I wasnt gonna pay more since I wasnt sure he was gonna live. Well not only did he live, but he totally recovered in that tiny 1 gallon. Eventually he got upgraded to a 5 gallon with a heater. 

My point is, if small tanks are so horrible, then why did he recover?

Personally, I like to give them at least 3 gallons, more room for them to swim and more room for decorations and a heater.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I see how Thailand breeders keep them and there aren't any 10 gal, 5 gal set ups. They are in small little containers, enough to swim around and be active. That's it. Obviously, they are healthy and fine. I believe it's personal preference mixed with some common sense. You don't want them in anything less than a gallon just because, it's so extra tiny and I think all those water changes would be stressful to the fish.


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to weigh in even though I am a only couple of months into keeping my first fish. That being said, I have done alot of reading about betta fish and fish keeping in general.
I once read what someone wrote in relation to betta fish keeping and how owners far too often anthropomorphize their fish which leads to blanket statements and these unconfirmed requirements. Either these fish really are more complex or the information is really driven to to make people money. Always follow the dollar. You will always need a bigger tank, better filter, better heater etc. and will always have to pay someone for these things.
I have read stories of bettas living in their cups and lasting a couple of years. But like many people say here, it's enough for them to survive, the goal is for them to thrive.
I just assume that the 2.5 gallon min. requirement is the consensus based on the experience of many betta fish keepers, breeders etc. who see betta everyday and who have a lot of knowledge into their habits and behaviours. 
The fact that these fish respond to stress and can learn behaviours( ie. signal for feeding time) makes me think there is more to them than meets the eye. Fish, like people, have different personalities as well. It's just fascinating. Anyways, that's what I think about it.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I would like to know where the scientific research is behind this claim or did someone at some point in the past decided on this and people just stuck with it. I had a guy that was in horrible shape, missing fins, no color, ammonia burns and fin rot. He came from walmart and I got a 1 gallon triangle shaped tank set up for $11. I wasnt gonna pay more since I wasnt sure he was gonna live. Well not only did he live, but he totally recovered in that tiny 1 gallon. Eventually he got upgraded to a 5 gallon with a heater.
> 
> My point is, if small tanks are so horrible, then why did he recover?
> 
> Personally, I like to give them at least 3 gallons, more room for them to swim and more room for decorations and a heater.


He recovered in the 1 gallon because that is a good size for a hospital tank. You were also keeping the water very clean and healthy for him, so his health was able to improve. Small tanks are great for treating illness, but they can cause illness if they aren't maintained properly. So 1 gallons are good for a week or two of QT, but I wouldn't suggest it for permanant housing unless you want to do water changes constantly. 

I personally like 5 gallon tanks just because I know a tank that size can hold a cycle. So I'm glad I was able to upgrade to a larger tank. My fish were healthy in their 1 gallon set up and never got so much as fin rot for 1 year (Snowy) or 2 years (Luigi) in my set up. So I can definitely see what you are saying. It does feel like I upgrader my tanks to fix something that wasn't broke in the first place. But I know my fish are happier with more room even if they were healthy before. There is a difference between living and surviving.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I think another reason 2.5 is considered minimum is you REALLY don't want to heat anything smaller than that. Too unstable--really easy to have temperature fluctations resulting in a cooked fish! And..most people need heaters to be honest


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I wasnt gonna pay more since I wasnt sure he was gonna live. Well not only did he live, but he totally recovered in that tiny 1 gallon. Eventually he got upgraded to a 5 gallon with a heater.
> 
> My point is, if small tanks are so horrible, then why did he recover?
> 
> Personally, I like to give them at least 3 gallons, more room for them to swim and more room for decorations and a heater.


this is exactly how most people get into this hobby .. they don't know if their betta will live .. and most people start off with smaller sized tanks because they thought it's easier or were mis-directed from mis-information given to them at the store .. then after buying .. they realize how much work it is to maintain a small sized tank .. as what snowy said +1 .. ur betta recovered because you took care of him in his 1g .. and he was giving good conditions to live on .. and you eventually upgraded to a 5g as his perm home .. which is what i wish all betta's could live this way

@op
breeders on the other hand .. have a different scenario and environment .. breeders cup their strong fry or put growing bettas in barricks and they have a system in how to keep water clean and warm .. with the hope of knowing that the bettas will be re-homed and will go into a perm home that's has proper living environments (like eventually a 5g .. as with tiki's experience)

1g is not horrible living conditions .. if you know what your doing .. have the time to do the water changes .. and can heat it properly .. but most people don't know when they first start out .. which is why they are here on a betta forum so that they can know =) isn't it? .. or if they already do know (or think they know) .. they wouldn't be here seeking for help and advice .. =D


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Some people just believe their way is the best way.. when in reality, there are many, many different ways that are all good. I have to agree with some that have mentioned it's the care of the fish, rather then the size of their tanks that matter. Yes, I will recommend at least 1 gal, but I can't say someone is a bad owner for having them in a half gallon, as long as the proper water changes are being made, and the temp is correct. 
It's like with just about any animal that people buy that are in pet stores - ohh poor puppy is in a small cage, oh that snake needs a bigger tank, etc.. you feel bad for them living in unfavorable conditions you want to take them home to give them something bigger, better.. just some people are a little overzealous when it comes to the care of the animal. 

Example: Our dog eats Blue Buffalo, one of the top brands, expensive, has pretty much the best formula out there. Rarely will get table scraps, is trained in every way you can think of. Heck, drop a steak in front of her and she'll look at you until you say "ok". She has made maybe 2 mistakes in the house in her life, she's been with my bf from the age of 8 weeks, and she's a little over 2 years old now, so even as a puppy she was properly trained. She is the perfect weight, up to date on all her shots, tagged, chipped and get regular grooming, including nails trimmed at least every month. She is the most gentle dog around children and is very happy and will greet anyone with a tail wag and dance. She's half black lab, half border collie. Anyways point is- my bf will sometimes visit a lab forum to see if anything new is going on in the breed world.. you know how many times he has been told that he is taking bad care of his dog? He LOVES his pets, he keeps them for their full, long lives and will give them the best, healthiest of lives.
But some people say he should be feeding her raw meat, cooked meat, that she doesn't go out to the bathroom on a set schedule, etc. That he only feeds her the recommended amount of food per day that the vet recommended, and the breed(s) need. But some say it's not enough..

Some people can be extremists when it comes to their animals, and they are stubborn and think all should be the same, when in fact what is good for some, isn't good for others. I know one of my boys prefers the 1 gal over the larger sizes. But that does not mean I am not giving him the best.

Okay.. I think I just kept on typing and typing.. sorry! I'm a little out of it right now lol


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree, it depends on whether or not the person knows what they're doing with their animal, and a bigger tank does not guarantee a healthy fish by any means. I personally, have been able to keep Bettas in one gallon in perfectly fine health, so long as I kept an eye on temperature fluctuations and gave him/her a stimulating environment, I don't think this made me a bad pet owner whatsoever, and like someone else said, people are often "extremists" or they invest in the animal more as a hobby than a companion. Taking into account the textbook mechanics and not the relationship one has with a creature. I know that I cannot bond with a fish like I could a cat, dog or reptile, but I observe him every day. Outsiders do not. So long as the person is doing the best they believe to be possible and the health isn't compromised, you're still a good pet owner in my book, ill informed perhaps, but not awful, not cruel, not any of that.


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

I've only had my fish for a month so I'm certainly never going to pass judgement on others,especially on a forum like this were being here alone displays that you're a loving owner. Personally I've never understood the tank size argument,I do believe that it shouldn't be under 2.5g because of the old rule of 1g to 1 inch of fish,having said that though environment will always be more important than space,that's how professional fish breeders get away with such small tanks,the water is perfect in every way.The way I see it is you'd never say that a child _needs_ to grow up in a 3 bedroom house with a back yard, kids can have very happy childhoods in tiny 2 bedroom flats if they have loving parents who provide a good environment for them,pets are the same i think.

My personal reasons for keeping my guy in a 10g npt tank by himself is that it brings me a great deal of satisfaction.He uses the whole space,has developed a personality to match the size of the tank and has become so muscly now I almost thought there was something wrong with him (as it turns out he has a very muscly caudal peduncle from all that swimming!)Seeing him in such a large space gives me joy and this is the only reason why I have him in such a tank. Really I think it's a personal choice thing and truthfully if you're happy and your fish is happy then I don't see the problem with smaller critter keeper type tanks.Every fish I've ever seen in one seems as happy as mine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep 3 of mine in gallon containers but the water is changed regularly.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ditto- I mostly use 1-2 gals myself, unfiltered (luckily there are a few good plants that require little in the way of care hehe). I maintain the proper water condition/temp and lighting. It's definitely not impossible, nor is it bad to use tanks smaller then 3 gals- but as mentioned above, it's that a lot of people don't realize the extra care a smaller tank requires. But a smaller tank can make a great home nonetheless. And sometimes, some bettas prefer a smaller tank- put one of my boys in a 1 gal for treatment for an unknown internal bacteria condition he had when I got him, when I tried to put him in a larger tank, he wouldn't swim or eat, nothing- so back into the one gallon and he's eating and all fine and dandy. Silly fish...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally believe the difference between breeder and pet owner and tank sizes is self explanatory. Breeders do this as a job, which means they spend at least 8h a day with their fish. It's their bread and butter. Pet owners have other jobs and life, that 8h a day is not spent with their fish. That's just Tue way I see it. If I could spend 8h a day tending to my fish, I'd have smaller tanks and more fish. But I have kids and a life I tend to, so my guys get larger spaces. I don't have the time to do water changes ever day. Also, breeder fish don't spend their lives in these systems, they go to homes. I know our local breeder has a betta wall that is divided 5g for her males, I think there is 20 tanks? She also has 60g+ grow outs. The males are housed in beanie baby jars until they go to their forever home.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I personally believe the difference between breeder and pet owner and tank sizes is self explanatory. Breeders do this as a job, which means they spend at least 8h a day with their fish. It's their bread and butter. Pet owners have other jobs and life, that 8h a day is not spent with their fish. That's just Tue way I see it. If I could spend 8h a day tending to my fish, I'd have smaller tanks and more fish. But I have kids and a life I tend to, so my guys get larger spaces. I don't have the time to do water changes ever day. Also, breeder fish don't spend their lives in these systems, they go to homes. I know our local breeder has a betta wall that is divided 5g for her males, I think there is 20 tanks? She also has 60g+ grow outs. The males are housed in beanie baby jars until they go to their forever home.


I totally agree. XD

It was much easier for me to keep up with my water changing schdule for my 1 gallon set up when I was in college. Now that I have a 8AM-4PM job, I lose a lot of my fish care time. If all I had to do with my life was care for fish, I would have 200 fish in 0.25 gallon cups by preforming 100% water changes twice a day. But fish aren't my source of income, so I have 2 bettas in seperate 5 gallon cycled tanks that need very little maintance. The less time you have to be elbow deep in a tank, the bigger your tank should be, imo. Well, within reason of course. I wouldn't go so big as 55 gallons per fish. :lol: 

But I do miss the free time I had in college. I would love to have nothing better to do at 3:46PM than to chill in a dorm room and partial water change fish tanks. Their tanks would sparkle...algae would be nothing more than a faint memory....*continues day dreaming* X3


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

Can I have your college experience? I lol'd a little at this, (not in the negative way) but this is the exact reason I upped my tank to a 10 gallon, I have absolutely no time in college full course load, relatively full time job (part time on paper, full time hours). Ofcorce not everyone had(has) this type of work load but I'm going to join you in dreaming about free time




SnowySurface said:


> :
> 
> But I do miss the free time I had in college. I would love to have nothing better to do at 3:46PM than to chill in a dorm room and partial water change fish tanks. Their tanks would sparkle...algae would be nothing more than a faint memory....*continues day dreaming* X3


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

SnowySurface said:


> The less time you have to be elbow deep in a tank, the bigger your tank should be, imo.


cheers!! =D this is what should be posted on every "tank size" debate thread =D !!


----------

